# I have an interview tomorrow!



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am rather nervous about this one. Its an *actual* company, a grown up job. It is with a media advertising company and I would be doing photo scanning, product photography and data entry (among other things.) I am not usually nervous when it comes to interviews. In fact, despite being nervous, I feel rather confident about this. I know for a fact that I am capable of doing this job. I am qualified for this and I *know* I can ace this interview. I know I am good enough for this job. I can do this!!!! 


I wish I was this confident about other aspects of my life...I was always sure about my abilities for finding work once I found something to my liking. I never thought I wasn't good enough for any job. 


Wish me luck!


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

Good luck! 
You will do great.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

So I had my interview today. I think I did rather well. I am thinking positive thoughts and I am making friends/family to think positive thoughts as well...that *has* to work...right?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great EagerMinnow84.

Yes, positive thoughts will manifest themselves. I know personal, that's for sure. 

Anyway, I hope you get accepted.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Gerard said:


> That's great EagerMinnow84.
> 
> Yes, positive thoughts will manifest themselves. I know personal, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


There is a great chance that I got it...but I am not sure yet! The guy called today while I was at work saying that I should call back Monday morning...I think that is a good sign????? :sus


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> There is a great chance that I got it...but I am not sure yet! The guy called today while I was at work saying that I should call back Monday morning...I think that is a good sign????? :sus


Probably, I doubt they would go out of their way to call you if they weren't interested.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree with elephant_girl, they probably wouldn't call if they weren't in some way interested.

I hope you get the job!


----------



## trident (Apr 25, 2006)

It's good that you had the confidence on your side during the job interview. Going for something that you feel excitable and passionate about is a great way to combat social anxiety. The "hunger" you feel when you try to reach for your goals is such a positive force and is very strong.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I got the job!!!!! :boogie :eyes :clap :banana 


I am still in shock! 

I will be kind of sad to leave the store I am currently working in. The people I work with are really nice and funny people. I am hoping to keep in touch with some of them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations Ms. Minnow! What is it you'll be doing?


----------



## jay_walking (Sep 20, 2007)

:banana


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! :boogie



srschirm said:


> Congratulations Ms. Minnow! What is it you'll be doing?


I will be a Production Scanner...there are 2 other people doing the same job as I am. I have to go through magazines from around the world and find advertisements that relate to what the client is looking for...or something! There is some product photography and power point presentations (but I wont actually have to *do* the presentation, just put the power point together.)

I am soooo excited! I just gave my 2 weeks notice at my current job so now it feels more real. The wheels are in motion now!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Congratulations, EaggerMinnow! 

I hope it's everything you hoped it would be and -- dare I say! -- MORE!! :yay :yay :yay


----------

